

Ask HN: RE-BRANDING... any advice? - benjaminlotan

The time has come to rebrand my website printingfacebook.com. The name has done me well over the past couple of weeks, but It's got to change. For one because I;m getting ready to launch more products that go beyond facebook, (but still in social network print space). Also because my quick success will inevitably lead to a call from facebook's legal team. 
This was a marketing decision to launch with. I figured if i ever got big enough for facebook to notice, then i'd think about this at that time... the time came earlier than i was expecting.<p>I was wondering if anyone had any advice for me. How to smoothly streamline to a new brand identity?<p>Any ideas or advice that will specifically pertain to my biz? I'll monitor here, so i can answer questions should they arise. 
You can also reach me by email if you want to get in touch more directly or privately benjaminlotan@gmail<p>thanks!
======
scottkrager
A few domain ideas, depending on the direction you want to go:

friendprint.com (available $7) socialprinter.com ($1,695)

You definitely need to get away from your current domain, that's just a
lawsuit waiting to happen.

Domain search tool I like: <http://instantdomainsearch.com/>

Good luck!

~~~
aberkowitz
Off topic: instantdomainsearch.com should be the model of what an "instant"
site should be -

It doesn't get in your way and queries are prompt.

------
coryl
Does it have lots of backlinks/SE traffic? Might want to forward each listed
page to the new domain if so.

------
Zakuzaa
I'd suggest you to use trademarks in subdomains.

facebook.onmywall.com twitter.onmywall.com

------
lionhearted
If you have SEO, do a _slow_ transition. Don't just put a 301 in place and
assume it'll work. I did a transition once and then all the links dropped out
of Google, and it cost, I don't know how much, but a lot of lost revenue. Re-
write any SEO pages on the new site with different language (but the same
keyword density and basic idea), change as many backlinks as you can, and have
the old site's pages link to the new site at first. Once the new site is
ranking on the frontpage, then maybe put a 301 in place and that should get
you close to the top of where you were at. I'm all for fast action, but not on
this particular score. Transition slowly. Good luck.

